# Platinum or Palladium?



## bpc1987 (Apr 7, 2012)

Just out of curiosity- when leeching cat honeycombs in hcl + cl. Which pgm tends to leech out into solution first? Platinum or palladium?

Regards

Ben


----------



## Lino1406 (Apr 9, 2012)

They go together, even though
palladium is more active


----------



## bpc1987 (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok thanks for that!

Regards

Ben


----------

